# "TEEN WEREWOLVES"- FURRY POSERS OR SOMETHING MOAR AWFUL?? OPINIONS?



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 17, 2010)

What are you're thoughts on the recent outbreak of these so-called "teen werewolves" 

if you don't know what they are--
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q77sJT8O56E


and with that, i introduce this "wolfie blackheart" character, who apparently cut the head off of a dog 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TPJ1uqF05w&feature=related

WARNING IMAGES OF DECAPITATED DOG HEAD HERE--- http://www.birdsbeforethestorm.net/...rt-and-the-problem-with-majoritarian-reality/ 


Now I'm a little irritated by them, first off as furries we dont need these fucks cutting off the heads of dogs and giving us a bad name. Secondly, they dont even seem to associate with us! 
So what're these kids doing anyway? buying tails from hot topic, being all emofaggy, and fapping over twilight. that's what. 

what is your opinion on these.... teenage werewolves?


DISCUSS!


----------



## Dan. (Jun 17, 2010)

Twilight has ruined a generation, but I suppose it is a good thing that they don't associate with us.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Twilight has ruined a generation, but I suppose it is a good thing that they don't associate with us.


 
best mind of my generation !


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

Jesus Christ is this serious?....
Just kill them all...Why the hell is the news even bothering with this bullshit?
What a bunch of fucktards...
Twilight werewolves can die in a hole.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 17, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Now I'm a little irritated by them, first off as furries we dont need these fucks cutting off the heads of dogs and giving us a bad name. Secondly, they dont even seem to associate with us!


 1) This quote contradicts itself.
2) They're not furries.
3) A little late to the party.
4) My God, I didn't need that dog image.

Now for opinions. I think it's just a emo subculture that bases itself off of otherkin and the werewolf craze. If they don't bark at at me or threaten to kill me on full moon nights, I can tolerate. But that doesn't mean I looks up to them.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> Just kill them all...


That seems a little extreme. And fascist. 

Are you a fascist?


----------



## Conker (Jun 17, 2010)

Kinda old news

But anyways. I don't think they call themselves "furry" and furries already have a shit reputation as being dog fuckers and fursuit fuckers and wahtnot that this isn't gonna hurt you guys at all :V


----------



## Dan. (Jun 17, 2010)

Its alright reading it, but pretending your a werewolf/vampire becuase you've read it in a book is a bit screwed up and decaptating dogs is a bit wierd. Although I'm sure this girl was the most extreme scale of teen werewolf, there probably are some _normal _ones out there.


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> That seems a little extreme. And fascist.
> 
> Are you a fascist?


 no sorry theres just something wrong with me tonight, im having weird mood swings.
And I just hate twilight and I raged


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 17, 2010)

Heard about this a while ago. Looks like an emo cult.

As long as I don't have to deal with them and they don't do any fucked up shit I could care less.

About the dog thing, yeh that shits fucked up, animals are killed in worse ways every day but the fact that these faggots did it because they think it makes them dark and cool or whatever just makes them fucking stupid.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> 1) This quote contradicts itself.
> 2) They're not furries.
> 3) A little late to the party.
> 4) My God, I didn't need that dog image.
> ...


 

well, 

1) what? how?
2) people will probably assosciate them with us cause they wear tails and shit even though THEY dont consider themselves furry
3) yea well I just heard about them, and saw a few downtown so I'm like WHUT and there wasn't a thread about it here already...
4) I WARNED YOU UMM... READ WARNING


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

"teen wolf" jokes flying out of every anchors mouth is pretty out there

(also thanks for not making the reference)


----------



## Alstor (Jun 17, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> well,
> 
> 1) what? how?
> 2) people will probably assosciate them with us cause they wear tails and shit even though THEY dont consider themselves furry
> ...


1) You say these are furries giving us a bad name, and then you say they don't associate with furries.
2) If they knew what furries are. Most don't. If they did, then yes.
3) It's ok. If you used the search bar, you would see that some threads were made about this. But, bumping one of the older threads would be disastrous, so doing this was the right thing.
4) Here, warnings of bad things = "Ooooh. What does this do?"


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Jun 17, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Now I'm a little irritated by them, first off as furries we dont need  these fucks cutting off the heads of dogs and giving us a bad name.



Don't we have people like that here already?
And do we really need help making ourselves look bad?

And also, I see wolfie somehow got caught up in this shit again. I don't  think she did anything wrong.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 17, 2010)

I saw this a while back.  They don't associate themselves as furries, so I don't think it has anything to do with us.  In fact, if you watch one of Wolfie Blackheart's youtube videos, she plainly says that she isn't a furry (though some of the art is cool).  What she does probably doesn't concern us.  

Link to the video mentioned:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJP4JxER-ws&feature=channel  She addresses this around 50 seconds or so.  

Hope this helps. *Wags*


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe shes epically trollin' everyone...If we were lucky lol.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a question:

What does canid decapitation have to do with the werewolves from Twilight? Or are they clusterfucking multiple movies together?

Ginger Snaps II had a severed dog head.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 17, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I have a question:
> 
> What does canid decapitation have to do with the werewolves from Twilight? Or are they clusterfucking multiple movies together?
> 
> Ginger Snaps II had a severed dog head.


 
Because they refer to themselves as "teen werewolves."  And nothing says teen werewolves more than Twilight!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Twilight has ruined a generation, but I suppose it is a good thing that they don't associate with us.



Yet.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yet.


 I'm legitimately terrified now.  I shudder at the thought.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 17, 2010)

I pray to [insert god here] that no self-respecting therian steps foot into this pile of fecal fluff.


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jun 17, 2010)

I still think they're absolutely ridiculous little Hot Topic fags who can't stand up for themselves at all. I noticed a trend in the video responses from 'teen werewolves' and it's essentially "Shutup! You guys suck! You're just jealous that you're not a teen werewolf too! Nyah!"

They make me sad to have a werewolf fursona. :<


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 17, 2010)

Kobu said:


> I saw this a while back.  They don't associate themselves as furries, so I don't think it has anything to do with us.  In fact, if you watch one of Wolfie Blackheart's youtube videos, she plainly says that she isn't a furry (though some of the art is cool).  What she does probably doesn't concern us.
> 
> Link to the video mentioned:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJP4JxER-ws&feature=channel  She addresses this around 50 seconds or so.
> 
> Hope this helps. *Wags*




gotcha! 

Fuckin... that chick looks insane.


AND YES I KNOW IM LATE TO THE PARTY LOL


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 17, 2010)

Isn't this the third time this has been posted?


----------



## Syradact (Jun 17, 2010)

Jesus Christ on a cracker. Also this. (NSFW/Disturbing)


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 17, 2010)

Every generation seems to be worse than the last, what's it gonna be like in 10 years...


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jun 17, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> Every generation seems to be worse than the last, what's it gonna be like in 10 years...


 
I'm afraid to think about that.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 17, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> Every generation seems to be worse than the last, what's it gonna be like in 10 years...


 We'll just have to wait and see.  Teenage vampires?  Oh noes!!

Actually we probably already have those :\


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> Every generation seems to be worse than the last, what's it gonna be like in 10 years...



A generation is more than ten years.


----------



## Eric (Jun 17, 2010)

This is what Twilight does to teenagers. My head hurts.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A generation is more than ten years.


 
It seems to have lasted just over 10 years already, emo generation, genX is considered to of been about 20 years.


----------



## Tally (Jun 17, 2010)

These guys will ruin our furry reputation!


----------



## Kobu (Jun 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> These guys will ruin our furry reputation!


 As if we had one to ruin!!


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> What are you're thoughts on the recent outbreak of these so-called "teen werewolves"
> 
> if you don't know what they are--
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q77sJT8O56E
> ...



OMG......The last picture was a total shocker.....Thats just horrible. ;~;

I think their completely insane......I remember watching a show on discovery where people released their inner werewoloves but this is just awfull...... who could do that to the poor dog? 

I hope it was fake...... >;C I'm more worried about the girl though......she doesn't sound crazy....but we'll never know.... ;3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 17, 2010)

Im glad there not associating with furries. Or yet.



Subrosa said:


> Every generation seems to be worse than the last, what's it gonna be like in 10 years...


 
Im afrade to know...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 17, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> What are you're thoughts on the recent outbreak of these so-called "teen werewolves"
> 
> if you don't know what they are--
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q77sJT8O56E
> ...



I love how furries bitch and moan cause we all get labeled the same because of what a select few furries do, yet the OP here is labeling all teenage warewolves as the same just because ONE cut the head off of a dog which I might add was already dead anyway.
some furries are so fucking hypocritical.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

As long as people don't connect us, I don't really care what the fuck they do.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 17, 2010)

Adelin said:


> OMG......The last picture was a total shocker.....Thats just horrible. ;~;


After all the horrors I have seen on the internet, this image stirred not a single feeling inside me. I feel dirty. 



Adelin said:


> I hope it was fake...... >;C I'm more worried about the girl though......she doesn't sound crazy....but we'll never know.... ;3


 It's most definitely not fake, and you can learn all about the girl's personality in the ED article. To be honest, it's one big clusterfuck of he said she said he did she did craziness.


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 17, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> What are you're thoughts on the recent outbreak of these so-called "teen werewolves"
> 
> if you don't know what they are--
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q77sJT8O56E
> ...


I do not consider these teens anywhere near furry and I think that their going a little over their heads. But... It's not my job to tell you what is and what's not wrong. The only thing that I should tell you is that I have mixed feelings about this group and until the provoke me, I will leave them be.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> As long as people don't connect us, I don't really care what the fuck they do.



I feel the same way.
If that what makes them happy, and we are not connected to it, dosent really bother me.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 17, 2010)

God, people will never shut up about these little assholes will they?  Truthfully I don't see how you guys can see these kids as possible furry stereotypes, they just use the wolf name in their little group and wear the tails.  They're just another subgroup that does things similar, just like anime fans, just like non-furry cartoon fans.


----------



## Tally (Jun 17, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> God, people will never shut up about these little assholes will they?  Truthfully I don't see how you guys can see these kids as possible furry stereotypes, they just use the wolf name in their little group and wear the tails.  They're just another subgroup that does things similar, just like anime fans, just like non-furry cartoon fans.


 
I think it's that other people are starting to associate them with us.  I really do not want to be associated with Twilight kids.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> I think it's that other people are starting to associate them with us.  I really do not want to be associated with Twilight kids.


 (This)


----------



## Slyck (Jun 17, 2010)

Old news.

Euthanasia time.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> I think it's that other people are starting to  associate them with us.  I really do not want to be associated with  Twilight kids.



I haven't really noticed it, you know, people thinking that all furries like Twilight.  Furries like to have slutty sex in animal costumes, didn't you get the memo?  Also, I'm pretty sure that there are furries that like Twilight and love to shout it to the world.  If it's not these brats then it's someone else.  Anyone who likes werewolves or vampires in general will be associated with Twilight kids, the fandom tends to have a love for were-anythings, so these kids aren't the first that associate the fandom with Twilight.


----------



## Furr (Jun 17, 2010)

See America this is why we have to start beating our children again. Stop with the gentle physiological approach and whoop their ass.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

Furr said:


> See America this is why we have to start beating our children again. Stop with the gentle physiological approach and whoop their ass.


 
thank you mr. ferretman !
i will beat my child just as this grown cartoon character man has said ^_^

Honestly, here was me when I saw OP -> :')
Here is me now -> :'[
In all honesty, I love how vehement furries seem to be about them. To be honest, they dress and act with uncanny similarity to typical con faire.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jun 17, 2010)

Stop them before they breed!


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

It's old but, ugh, fucking Christ


----------



## Dan. (Jun 17, 2010)

The only thing about them that is furry is the tails. Get a grip guys! How could people associate them with us? Besides, she is probably just an exception, like how people associate us with sex and stuff for what a few people do!


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't know, they dress in the style of "mall goths" circa the late 90's, early 2000's. That's also a fairly prominent style amongst furry con-goers.

theres also the fact that nobody really gives a shit
so they're going to vaguely associate similar ideas because what reason would they have to do otherwise


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 17, 2010)

I got a kick out of that one girl saying 'gangs are posers.' I would love to see that stupid white chick go up to an actual gang member and say that to their face. Stupid bitch.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 17, 2010)

So, no-one else sees the humor of an Otherkin of a fictional animal going into an "ADAMANTIUM RAGE!" when they hear of a group of Otherkins based off a fictional animal / curse?  Or that people are going "There's nothing about them like us they only have tails!" when we have had countless threads about how someone saw a person in their class / mall with a tail and wondering if they're Furry?  Or, still on the last point, the hypocrisy of "Well they have one trait that some Furs have BUT THAT MEANS NOTHING" when the same is applied to characters to say "BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN THEY AREN'T?"

This thread is almost like one big ball of hypocrisy, as Randy pointed out.


----------



## -Blue- (Jun 17, 2010)

I... have no idea. But I've been seeing them for years and years. I sort of hoped they'd just disappear quietly.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 17, 2010)

Aeturnus said:


> I got a kick out of that one girl saying 'gangs are posers.' I would love to see that stupid white chick go up to an actual gang member and say that to their face. Stupid bitch.


 
LOL I kno rite.

This one chick on youtube was like, 
"THEY JUST WEAR BIG CLOTHES AND THEY CAN'T EVEN RUN IN THEM, THEY LOOK SO STUPID. THEY'RE JUST FOLLOWING A TREND!"


Bitch you live in like surburbia shut the hell up



ALSO HOW MANY WARNINGS DO YOU FURFAGS NEED IT SAYS DECAPITATED DOG HEAD 

YOU CLICK, YOU GET THAT.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Seeing that dog head didn't even make me feel anything, since i seen that other vid about neo nazi chopping some guys head off.  

But seriously, these gangs of teenage wolves are just that. A trend. Once there out of high school. It be over and done with.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Seeing that dog head didn't even make me feel anything, since i seen that other vid about neo nazi chopping some guys head off.
> 
> But seriously, these gangs of teenage wolves are just that. A trend. Once there out of high school. It be over and done with.


 
which certainly explains all the grown ups around here prancing around in cartoon character outfits


----------



## Attaman (Jun 17, 2010)

Jelly said:


> which certainly explains all the grown ups around here prancing around in cartoon character outfits


 
That's different, Jelly.  Certainly none of these adults think that they're going to transform into an animal-thing or human-ani- oh.

Well, at least none of the adults here think that they're really at least partially animal in spirit, let alone fully spirited by a fictional spe-  oh.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 17, 2010)

As long as they don't hurt anything I don't care.
Wait. :/

Seriousness:
No, I don't really have a problem with them even though I dislike the gothic style and Twilight related things. Just hope they're not thrown into the same catergory as furries, because the fandom already has enough bad rep without people chopping dead neighbor's dog's heads off.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 17, 2010)

That's disgusting, about Wolfie Blackheart and the dog. Just why? Do they relate this to furries?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

Phrozen_Sky said:


> Do they relate this to furries?


 From what I've heard and read, yes. 
A lot of people are throwing them and us together.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Phrozen_Sky said:


> That's disgusting, about Wolfie Blackheart and the dog. Just why? Do they relate this to furries?


 
They shouldn't be doing it.   TWLIGHT!!! I ALWAYS HATED IT!


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

Phrozen_Sky said:


> That's disgusting, about Wolfie Blackheart and the dog. Just why? Do they relate this to furries?


 
because she does taxidermy and art with the corpses of dead animals


----------



## InfernalTobias (Jun 17, 2010)

I say they should be ignored, after all if you harp on such things you will go insane.


----------



## Kreevox (Jun 17, 2010)

there just emo fans of twilight who don't like vampires, not to mention therians, which i kinda believe is a little "out there"


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 17, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> As long as they don't hurt anything I don't care.
> Wait. :/
> 
> Seriousness:
> No, I don't really have a problem with them even though I dislike the gothic style and Twilight related things. Just hope they're not thrown into the same catergory as furries, because the fandom already has enough bad rep without people chopping dead neighbor's dog's heads off.



my thoughts exactly.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jun 17, 2010)

When I think of Teen Werewolves I think of this http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090142/


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> So, no-one else sees the humor of an Otherkin of a fictional animal going into an "ADAMANTIUM RAGE!" when they hear of a group of Otherkins based off a fictional animal / curse?
> 
> This thread is almost like one big ball of hypocrisy, as Randy pointed out.


 I see what you did there


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 17, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> When I think of Teen Werewolves I think of this http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090142/


 
ITS UP 50% IN POPULARITY THIS WEEK


----------



## Senora Kitty (Jun 17, 2010)

Twitard rejects.


----------



## Conker (Jun 17, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Jesus Christ on a cracker. Also this. (NSFW/Disturbing)


Thanks for the ED link dude. That was a fascinating read. Gotta love hte power of Anon sometimes 

I also like that they had the local paper report in there. Apparently this wolfie chick suffered some head injuries ten years ago from a car crash. I guess that explains her complete and utter insanity.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

There's also this 

[yt]ptuKDRTvxJs[/yt]


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There's also this
> 
> [yt]ptuKDRTvxJs[/yt]


 Damn it, the first thing I hear is "My name is Evan, and im a teenage werewolf"....
My names Evan....
FML


----------



## ValiantWolf (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There's also this
> 
> [yt]ptuKDRTvxJs[/yt]


 
ROFL that was fucking funny as hell :lol:


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't care for them and they deserve to have the shit beat out of them :|


----------



## TDK (Jun 17, 2010)

Lol Twilight.

Poor dog, it's one thing if it was a random stray (makes it slightly better since it would have just sat there until Animal Control showed up), but if it's a neighbor's pet and they find out about it over the net? That's awful and takes it to the next level.

BITCH U CRAZY!!! :O


----------



## Conker (Jun 17, 2010)

TDK said:


> Lol Twilight.
> 
> Poor dog, it's one thing if it was a random stray (makes it slightly better since it would have just sat there until Animal Control showed up), but if it's a neighbor's pet and they find out about it over the net? That's awful and takes it to the next level.
> 
> BITCH U CRAZY!!! :O


I love how when they found the dog, they decided to keep it instead of you know, trying to find the original owner :\ I mean, you can tell a stray stray from a runaway. 

Fucking morons.


----------



## Tally (Jun 17, 2010)

TDK said:


> Lol Twilight.
> 
> Poor dog, it's one thing if it was a random stray (makes it slightly better since it would have just sat there until Animal Control showed up), but if it's a neighbor's pet and they find out about it over the net? That's awful and takes it to the next level.
> 
> BITCH U CRAZY!!! :O


 
Random stray, neighbor's dog, it's the same thing. A dog was decapitated. Who it belonged to doesn't matter.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 17, 2010)

Old news is old.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm speechless... :V


----------



## Kobu (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There's also this
> 
> [yt]ptuKDRTvxJs[/yt]



I saw this a while back, It was pretty weird.  All he wants to do is be a teen werewolf?  Straaaaaaaange...


----------



## Blitz (Jun 17, 2010)

OMG! This is so gay that I don't want to be gay anymore. It's pretty weird when they say they are not posers and don't want attention, they pretty much attract a lot of attention. Anyways this is one of the reasons I don't wear a tail, when I was little my mom says I would look stupid with a tail, now I understand why. Damn it, now even sasquatch has an XBOX


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks latvia, i knew i could always count on you in a jam


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jun 17, 2010)

I say lock them up in a mental institution, they are a danger to themselves and others.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 17, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I say lock them up in a mental institution, they are a danger to themselves and others.



There just trying to fit in!!!!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 17, 2010)

I think they're a bunch of emo kids that know nothing about werewolves at all.


----------



## Blitz (Jun 17, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> There just trying to fit in!!!!



Their doing a pretty crappy job...


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 17, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I think they're a bunch of emo kids that know nothing about werewolves at all.


 
Thats pretty much it.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 17, 2010)

Blitz said:


> Their doing a pretty crappy job...


 I think they're just trying to express themselves in an awkward time of their lives.  Sure they're weird, but who're we to judge?


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Kobu said:


> I think they're just trying to express themselves in an awkward time of their lives.


 By cutting the head off their neighbor's dead dog?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 17, 2010)

As much as I find the teens "Retarded" beyond all reason,  live and let be for now. 
They'll do something to "an hero" themselves.


----------



## Furr (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There's also this
> 
> [yt]ptuKDRTvxJs[/yt]



...I need an X-box... Wonder if sasquach is willing to sell that on e-bay...


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 17, 2010)

I hope these people never hear of the Furry Fandom.  I hope they don't associate with us and I hope they stay a completely separate entity.  God help us if they try and get in.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> By cutting the head off their neighbor's dead dog?


 That doesn't have anything to do with her being a teen werewolf though.  People do things like that all the time (however strange they may be).


----------



## Luca (Jun 17, 2010)

I just hope this "Fad" never reaches my school. I'll fucking rage!


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Kobu said:


> That doesn't have anything to do with her being a teen werewolf though.  People do things like that all the time (however strange they may be).


 It is however, a way that she's expressing herself (the taxidermy stuff and all)

I somewhat get why they're doing it though, the werewolf thing


----------



## Conker (Jun 17, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I hope these people never hear of the Furry Fandom.  I hope they don't associate with us and I hope they stay a completely separate entity.  God help us if they try and get in.


 Woudn't want to tarnish the reputation of all the dog fucking fetish flaunting mouth breathing retards would we?


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 17, 2010)

Not furry.

Just a bunch of Twilight rejects dressed up in Hot Topic clothing, and maybe one or more might have therian connections.

OP: You overreacted to such nonsense of this, I saw the news video and lol'd.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 17, 2010)

There are people who do worse things and really believe in alot of the whole paranormal stuff. You don't hear alot about them because they don't want people to. Alot of the time they live a secluded life or try and blend in as much as possible.

What sets these kids apart is they love the attention, they have no conviction in what they do, it's all just to be cool, to be different and to draw attention. On the brink of death the real psychopaths will still swear to their beliefs, these kids would probably cry for their mother.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jun 18, 2010)

Pitch forks, siler stakes, and torches.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 18, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Not furry.
> 
> Just a bunch of Twilight rejects dressed up in Hot Topic clothing, and maybe one or more might have therian connections.
> 
> OP: You overreacted to such nonsense of this, I saw the news video and lol'd.


 
I am lol'in! you think i take this seriously dog?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm personally just glad they aren't getting into any real trouble. that one chick was just an incident i think (like, the one "bad apple" or something.). they aren't causing any trouble for anyone, other then looking odd. which is the other peoples problems for caring, not really theirs. so unless they're all cutting dog heads off, does it really freaking matter?


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 18, 2010)

Like_a_Fawx said:


> Pitch forks, siler stakes, and torches.


 

Lol, i could imagine a setting in a forest(black and white film) of chasing these "teenage wolves" with the town "pack", haha.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Jun 18, 2010)

I thought it quite ammusing although I have not encountered any of them myself fun to play out what I would think I would do when and if I came into contact with them.. Doubt I would do anything really though.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

You just mad because they cooler than you.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You just mad because they cooler than you.



Decapitating a dog is cool?


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 18, 2010)

Aw well; you know we could, as a fandom, just denounce them for being inappropriate.
Like, _"those crazy bastards I don't know anything about them"
_
There's always been crazies in every type of fandom. That one itself just looks crazy


----------



## The 4th gate (Jun 18, 2010)

I HATE TWILIGHT


----------



## Kobu (Jun 18, 2010)

Everyone seems to hate Twilight.  I don't _like _it, but why do we HATE it?


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 18, 2010)

Teen girls go crazy for that Edward bastard
And people are all :C why not we get teen girls??
That is exactly why


----------



## Kobu (Jun 18, 2010)

Disasterfox said:


> Teen girls go crazy for that Edward bastard
> And people are all :C why not we get teen girls??
> That is exactly why


 
Haha, teen girls love Edward because the author portrayed him as a god.  And portrayed Bella as a hollow character; something any female can put themselves in the shoes of.  It's explained better here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4uuGvmAxTI


----------



## Attaman (Jun 18, 2010)

Kobu said:


> Everyone seems to hate Twilight.  I don't _like _it, but why do we HATE it?


 
Probably that it is to Werewolf & Vampire mythos what Furry is to Egyptian Gods & pretty much anything that has an anthro animal:  "LOL U MINE NAO I DO WHAT I WANT".  Worse, people buy it.  En-masse.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 20, 2010)

Actualy, wolfie's not half bad- she reminds me a bit of myself. I have a wild fascination with dead animals, and have skinned/stuffed them before, as well as done autopsies on them after an unknown death. I collect bones/skulls and there is nothing wrong with that what so ever. however, WTF WOMAN, you don't call yourself a werewolf, it just isn't cool. actually quite dumb- you can't shape-shift. You can be an otherkin, but jeeeeez.

I don't think she killed it. It looks recently dead but not SUPER recently, probably an hour before or more, judging by the eyes and face. The blood's a wonky color, though- kind of pinkish to be fresh, it appears to have been watered down somehow. 


but point is-just because she skins already dead animals and wears black and a tail doesn't mean she's bad. I do the same, and I'm not bad. Although, i've never decapitated anything before, and never worked on much larger than a bird except to clean skulls.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 20, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Actualy, wolfie's not half bad- she reminds me a bit of myself. I have a wild fascination with dead animals, and have skinned/stuffed them before, as well as done autopsies on them after an unknown death. I collect bones/skulls and there is nothing wrong with that what so ever. however, WTF WOMAN, you don't call yourself a werewolf, it just isn't cool. actually quite dumb- you can't shape-shift. You can be an otherkin, but jeeeeez.
> 
> I don't think she killed it. It looks recently dead but not SUPER recently, probably an hour before or more, judging by the eyes and face. The blood's a wonky color, though- kind of pinkish to be fresh, it appears to have been watered down somehow.
> 
> ...


I think the matter is that it's very unusual in the western world to perform taxidermy on a domestic canine.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh cool, this happened were I live, I might have to go hang out with them.


----------



## Mukavich (Jun 21, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I think the matter is that it's very unusual in the western world to perform taxidermy on a domestic canine.



What about Rowdy?  From Scrubs?  He was a domestic dog, before he got stuffed.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 21, 2010)

post removed.


----------



## Tally (Jun 21, 2010)

Tony-the-Wolf said:


> Oh gawd, I so hope this is like that vamp crap and never hits the UK


 
Oh, it will. It will...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 21, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> WTF WOMAN, you don't call yourself a werewolf, it just isn't cool. actually quite dumb- you can't shape-shift. You can be an otherkin, but jeeeeez.



she calling herself a warewolf is about as cool as us calling ourselves furries.



> I don't think she killed it. It looks recently dead but not SUPER recently, probably an hour before or more, judging by the eyes and face. The blood's a wonky color, though- kind of pinkish to be fresh, it appears to have been watered down somehow.



She didn't. The article does say the dog was road kill that she picked up.


----------



## Xshade (Jun 21, 2010)

I say it won't last, much to ridiculous to stay. (I thought the news report about this was a joke.)
At least it could be worse.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 21, 2010)

Xshade said:


> I say it won't last, much to ridiculous to stay. (I thought the news report about this was a joke.)
> At least it could be worse.


 It's not really that bad really.  Just some kids wearing tails and emo-type clothes (sorry if that offends anyone, I'm just going by what I know about emo clothing; which isn't much).  Of all the things the kids could be doing, this isn't really _that _bad.


----------



## Xtal (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeh, I agree with Xshade. It'll pass.


----------



## Tally (Jun 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> she calling herself a warewolf is about as cool as us calling ourselves furries.


 
Although I hate to admit it, this.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 21, 2010)

Kobu said:


> It's not really that bad really.  Just some kids wearing tails and emo-type clothes (sorry if that offends anyone, I'm just going by what I know about emo clothing; which isn't much).  Of all the things the kids could be doing, this isn't really _that _bad.


 this
FUCKING....this
get over it people. everyone making a big deal about it are the douchbags, not them
GOD...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 21, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> this
> FUCKING....this
> get over it people. everyone making a big deal about it are the douchbags, not them
> GOD...



Says you who is raging at those making a big deal of them. :/



Tally said:


> Although I hate to admit it, this.



Well, the way I see it is, they are just a group of people who have the same interest. They are no different to anime fans, furries, trekkies and any other group on the planet. I fail to see what the big deal is with these people. 

Ok so that ONE girl who does taxidermy on dead animals? So does Zrcalo. If I remember correctly I believe Zrcalo mixes animals together too. If the animal is dead what does it matter? I highly doubt a dead animal is going to care what happens to it's body. Though I find the creepy gothic warewolf girl thing a lot more creepier than Z.


----------



## Trance (Jun 21, 2010)

Call me a newb, but i'm still figuring this forum out...

What do people mean when they put "this" after a quote?


----------



## Jelly (Jun 21, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Call me a newb, but i'm still figuring this forum out...
> 
> What do people mean when they put "this" after a quote?


 
they agree with the post


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 21, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Call me a newb, but i'm still figuring this forum out...
> 
> What do people mean when they put "this" after a quote?


 
I'd have thought it was kinda obvious.


----------



## Trance (Jun 21, 2010)

> Originally posted by Randy Darkshade
> 
> i'd have thought it was kinda obvious



Meh.  Easy for you to say.   >8000 posts...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 21, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Meh.  Easy for you to say.   >8000 posts...



In over two years, not five minutes. and even way back when I started I knew what it meant. don't bring post count into it because it means nothing.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 21, 2010)

My thread-locking senses are tingling...


----------



## Usarise (Jun 21, 2010)

Well Ive heard of these people before... someone was raging about them... :/
So what if they dress weird and wear tails?  As long as they dont say theyre furry its fine right?

...oh and did anyone call OP out on this yet?  That decapitated dog pic is really old.... Seen it on 4chan years ago.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Jun 21, 2010)

Teenage werewolves are just as bad as teenage vampires. Their all twitards.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 22, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Twilight has ruined a generation, but I suppose it is a good thing that they don't associate with us.



I blame it on Twilight as well.


----------



## Erewolf (Jun 22, 2010)

All I can say is

*LMFAO*


----------



## Attaman (Jun 22, 2010)

Otherkins:  "Haha, teenage werewolves, vampires, and so-on are stoopid."
"So how about them teenage dragons, anthro panda-"
"OMG IT'S FUR REEL!"

"Lifestyle" Furries:  "Being this obsessed about something is dangerous for your health.  This level of escapism is bad."
"How do you feel about people who pretend that they're their furso-"
"I CAN PRETEND AS MUCH AS I WANT!  IT NO HURT NO ONE!"

Pretty much everyone else in this thread:  "Old news / stupid, we know."

Sound about right?


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 22, 2010)

two things
1. this is nothing new, just because there calling more attention to themselves now doesnt mean its something new
2. just cause twilight was mentioned doesnt mean its all about twilight, this mistake happens way to much, not just talking about this thing

just my two cents


----------



## Ratte (Jun 22, 2010)

Old, etc.  Last I checked, Anonymous got the crazy bitch exposed or some shit like two months ago.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't know what to say, they are almost like gothfurs who don't seem to associate themselves with the fandom. The way they describe themselves makes me feel that they are just trying to fit in, but what I really am thinking is that they should just step out of the furry closet and join us here.


----------



## Dragonbones (Jun 23, 2010)

Those fucking bastards!!!!Embarrassing Lycans everywhere!


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Harry Potter was fucking huge, compared to twlight, yet you don't see people walking around saying there wizards or they worship, he who must not be named, or, you know who.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 23, 2010)

I could've sworn there was something else like this that has been brought up at a more recent time.  Ahh well, but to those people who have some idea of what a furry is, they may look at these guys and think more negatively toward us *cough cough* dog's head *cough cough*.  This does bring more attention to the fandom though, so that's kind of good.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 23, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Harry Potter was fucking huge, compared to twlight, yet you don't see people walking around saying there wizards or they worship, he who must not be named, or, you know who.


 There was a wizard school a long time ago.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Harry Potter was fucking huge, compared to twlight, yet you don't see people walking around saying there wizards or they worship, he who must not be named, or, you know who.


You do as well, to an extent, or else you would have just fucking said Voldemort instead of He Who Must Not Be Named like you were scared of him.

Oh, and www.averagewizard.com


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Icky said:


> You do as well, to an extent, or else you would have just fucking said Voldemort instead of He Who Must Not Be Named like you were scared of him.
> 
> Oh, and www.averagewizard.com


 

I'm not scared of him, I always called him that since i started reading the books 10 years ago lol.  

I just stuck with it. I will admit i was a super fan back in the day. I guess some of it sticks even when i don't realize it.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 24, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> From what I've heard and read, yes.
> A lot of people are throwing them and us together.



That's disappointing. I mean I guess us furries don't really have any say in having it "easy" when it comes to the views of non-furries, but this doesn't help. But oh well, it's our choice to be furries and we get over things.


----------



## LycanBlade (Jun 24, 2010)

If you think about this it isnt that suprising that this is the new trend, i mean hell it wasnt that long ago that vampirism was the big hit with the gothy community (and no im not talking about the twitards who wanna sparkle in the sun, im talking about before that) and about as long as that vampire thing was hip werewolves have been growing a fanbase to (i myself love werewolves) so it was only a matter of time before this popped up


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 24, 2010)

Jesus....damn twilight. It ruins a fur's reputation to see a sparkly fag and a Over-reactive gay werewolf. Those damn movie producers and directors don't know 2 shits what they're doing. It ruins even the minds of those damned fans. I heard a teenage girl talking about how sexy and real they are. EVEN BURGERKING IS FALLING FOR IT! (I used to like burgerking DX). Now everone is reacting over their new movie Eclipse...I do not see why girls go all "OMG" on it.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 24, 2010)

Wolfen Wolf said:


> Harry Potter was fucking huge, compared to twlight, yet you don't see people walking around saying there wizards or they worship, he who must not be named, or, you know who.





I had a dark mark on my arm for ages when I was little. And I was convinced I was a death eater and that I could call him Voldemort because I was a death eater. Oh, and I thought I was his favorite. And I was like 8. xD


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 24, 2010)

Touching silver causes me discomfort. 

^Useless info on a bored user.


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2010)

Gaomoto said:


> Jesus....damn twilight. *It ruins a fur's reputation*


It was ruined way before Twilight.


----------



## AshtonMynx (Jun 24, 2010)

I laughed. Hard.


----------



## Gaomoto (Jun 24, 2010)

Amphion said:


> It was ruined way before Twilight.


 
Well, It worsens a furs reputation


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2010)

Gaomoto said:


> Well, It worsens a furs reputation


Last time I checked, furries had nothing to do with sparkling vampires and skinwalkers.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 24, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Last time I checked, furries had nothing to do with sparkling vampires and skinwalkers.


 **pushes the nonexistent "this" button**


----------



## Attaman (Jun 24, 2010)

Gaomoto said:


> Well, It worsens a furs reputation


 
Trust me, non-Furs don't have to do any work to make Furs look bad.  Furries just being furries is all that's needed to show how bad it is.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 24, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Trust me, non-Furs don't have to do any work to make Furs look bad.  Furries just being furries is all that's needed to show how bad it is.


 I feel like the general populace is getting to know/accept furries better.  That may just be me.

Damn my optimism.


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Trust me, non-Furs don't have to do any work to make Furs look bad. Furries just being furries is all that's needed to show how bad it is.


This.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jun 25, 2010)

Teen Werewolf kids are far worse than we are... some of us anyways.


----------



## DannSkunk (Jun 25, 2010)

...Stupid thespian teens these days...Hiding behind freedom of expression to do weird shit, like this.

Melodramatic teen:"I'm different!"
Me:"We're all different, take a number and shut the fuck up."


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

You want sad and pathetic? Read the following link, I forget who posted this in one of their journals on FA but it was so freakin funny and sad all at the same time that I bookmarked it so that I could one day post it in a conversation like this. 

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/open-letter-to-universal-your-wolfman-ripped-off-twilight-9247


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Deosil Fox said:


> You want sad and pathetic? Read the following link, I forget who posted this in one of their journals on FA but it was so freakin funny and sad all at the same time that I bookmarked it so that I could one day post it in a conversation like this.
> 
> http://www.latinoreview.com/news/open-letter-to-universal-your-wolfman-ripped-off-twilight-9247


 Umm, they do realize the Wolfman is way older than Twilight right, _right?!_


----------



## Dan. (Jun 27, 2010)

How can we make a thread go on this long without it being locked?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 27, 2010)

DannSkunk said:


> Me:"We're all different, take a number and shut the fuck up."



take a look in a crowded middle or high school hallway and see if you come out saying the same thing...


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh god, THATS where that pictures from. Fuck,seen it over 9000 times on 4chan >>

Anyways,I blame Twillight on the sudden appearance of these people.  There like furrys but "emoer". Don't mind how they dress though, kind of like that emo clothing, just not there values. Oh and don't worry, I don't dress like these people X3. I Got nothing against em, seem like an interesting and weird crew that if i see i might talk to em about how the group relates to furfagness X3.

That kid who cut the dog's head though, he's fucked up and deserves to be killed with fire.


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Dan. said:


> How can we make a thread go on this long without it being locked?


 Because it's on topic? And decent for Den standards?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 27, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> That kid who cut the dog's head though, he's fucked up and deserves to be killed with fire.


 
it was a chick and she said her friend said it was roadkill.
but i honestly dont care =O


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> it was a chick and she said her friend said it was roadkill.


 But the thing about that is, is that it was her neighbor's dog 

It wasn't like it was a stray or anything :/


----------



## LupineStorm (Jun 27, 2010)

Bleugh. Few things make me more angry than the twilight series. Sometimes when I overhear a conversation about it I get angry enough to punch their lights out.


----------



## Tally (Jun 27, 2010)

LupineStorm said:


> Bleugh. Few things make me more angry than the twilight series. Sometimes when I overhear a conversation about it I get angry enough to punch their lights out.


 
So what specificly do you hate about the series?


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> So what specificly do you hate about the series?


 The fans are annoying as fuck for starters


----------



## BubbleWolf (Jul 1, 2010)

Lamest thing I have ever seen and probably ever will o_o


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Umm, they do realize the Wolfman is way older than Twilight right, _right?!_



Never underestimate the stupidity of teenagers. To me, these people just seem like fairly standard goths.

On Twilight, I've never read the book or seen it myself but my Chemistry teacher said the plot was good but the way it was written was terrible and my brother's girlfriend read the book and watched the movie and said the movie was terrible compared to the book (as movies based off of books often are). So I have no reason to think that Twilight is a bad movie, but I don't like how crazy people get because of it.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm sure they're selling all sorts of sex toys for twilight characters now... that's how far its gone.

It's pathetic, because looking around in bookstores now, most sci-fi sections are half consumed by all werewolf-vampire books. 99% of them suck; its a joke.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 1, 2010)

VÃ¶lf said:


> I'm sure they're selling all sorts of sex toys for twilight characters now... that's how far its gone.



They already made a glitter dildo named The Vamp.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> They already made a glitter dildo named The Vamp.


 
Please, please say you're joking.....


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 1, 2010)

iv never met one of these werewolf freaks, so i cant really say anything. but so far im thinking this might actually have to do with twilight just because before this it was vampires. Not that all the werewolf kids probably like twilight, but i imagine it had an influence on the people who started the werewolf thing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 1, 2010)

they're furries.
they just dont wanna say it.
because of their faggotry.
they're the worst furries. 
FFFAGS


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 2, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Please, please say you're joking.....



Google it if you dare.


----------



## Don (Jul 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> They already made a glitter dildo named The Vamp.


 
*fixes bayonet*

Excuse me while I go kill everyone who has even thought of purchasing it.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jul 2, 2010)

DannSkunk said:


> ...Stupid thespian teens these days...Hiding behind freedom of expression to do weird shit, like this.
> 
> Melodramatic teen:"I'm different!"
> Me:"We're all different, take a number and shut the fuck up."


 I bit straightforward, but I agree.


ChickO'Dee said:


> take a look in a crowded middle or high school hallway and see if you come out saying the same thing...


 meaning... what exactly? That high school kids are all the same?


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> *fixes bayonet*
> 
> Excuse me while I go kill everyone who has even thought of purchasing it.



oh crap, btw i changed my minds theyre pretty much furries that heard about being a werewolf before being a furry


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jul 5, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Google it if you dare.



OGODNO O.O


----------



## Lyvain (Jul 5, 2010)

I hate Twilight as well, but there's no telling what started this group of werewolf-kid things. They just look like emo kids to me.


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> I've seen two of these IRL, and they hung out together.
> I fucking fell over laughing.


 
Damn, we were almost done burying this thread's body.


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> You can't possibl*y* consider this a necrobump...?


 
5 days. And I want this thread dead.


----------



## Tally (Jul 12, 2010)

ZavCoyote said:


> Sorry for misspelling. It's hard to concentrate in this head.
> 
> And 5 days isn't much. But I guess that depends on a forums standards on what is "old". On another forum it's even okay to bump a 1 month old topic, as long as you have content, and a week nobody really cares.


 
It depends on the stupidity level of the topic. But don't worry.


----------

